# CFL's



## lovbnstoned (Nov 4, 2013)

wondering if i put some CFL's along the sides of the plants ,, would it give more lumen or light to the plants,  just try to all i can get out my plants


----------



## Melvan (Nov 5, 2013)

All light is good light, just be sure if you're doing this in your flower room that you get full spectrum not just blue. I order my cfls for the veg room fixture from 1000bulbs.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2013)

I am not a big fan of side lighting with CFLs if you are running HIDs.  I think the benefits are minimal.  Everywhere you have lights on the wall is a place that foliage cannot grow--you are in effect making your grow space smaller.  It is also often difficult to not block the light from the HID when you have smaller bulbs mounted below it.  The inefficiency of CFLs is also an issue.  How many lumens per sq ft are you running now?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 5, 2013)

will b using 8 bulb HO T5 fixture , would CFL b ok with that type  ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 5, 2013)

oops forgot,, if i can use CFL's what wattage ,, would U suggest


----------



## Melvan (Nov 5, 2013)

No wasted light if you get a mini reflector that attaches to each bulb. Put the reflector on the side of the cfl facing the wall, wasted light now usable light. If you hang them between the plants, and a bit over, no waste there either.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got 105 watt CFL's , r those too much, ??? I got 4 of them


----------

